# Dallas Skyline - Night shots



## Lyncca (Apr 27, 2008)

Yesterday was my first meetup with a Dallas Photographers group. They took us to an isolated area on the South side of Dallas near the Trinity River. These are my first skyline shots, and I think pretty successful...

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. (zooming in with shutter open)





5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.


----------



## Peter_pan91 (Apr 27, 2008)

awesome job man! 

no.4 reminds me of the space travel scene of  2001: space odissy.


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 27, 2008)

Oops! I just realized this might go under Cityscapes and Landscapes better.  Can a mod move it?


----------



## One Sister (Apr 27, 2008)

These are stunning, Lyncca, what the heck to they put in the water out your way?  Must be some super-photog ions!  

Are #1 and #5 the same shot?  No matter...I liked them both the best, although I like #4 a lot too, for whatever my opinion is worth...


----------



## Renair (Apr 27, 2008)

#4 reminds me of the matrix, 5 is pretty amazing too....


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 27, 2008)

Peter_pan91 said:


> awesome job man!
> 
> no.4 reminds me of the space travel scene of  2001: space odissy.



Thank you!  It is pretty spacey, eh?



One Sister said:


> These are stunning, Lyncca, what the heck to they put in the water out your way?  Must be some super-photog ions!
> 
> Are #1 and #5 the same shot?  No matter...I liked them both the best, although I like #4 a lot too, for whatever my opinion is worth...



Aww, thanks!  I'm really pretty proud of these.  I still can't believe *I* took them.  Those are two different shots from about 20 mins apart.



Renair said:


> #4 reminds me of the matrix, 5 is pretty amazing too....



Thank you


----------



## logan9967 (Apr 27, 2008)

love #4 and #5 great shots


----------



## robitussin217 (Apr 27, 2008)

aw, 4 is so cool. Good shots, all.


----------



## DRoberts (Apr 28, 2008)

Beautiful. Love the detail in the Reunion Tower shot, #2.


----------



## bikefreax (Apr 28, 2008)

Love these shots. I love how sharp they are. Wish I loved close to a big city as I love night photography.
Lets see more!


----------



## tranceplant (Apr 28, 2008)

superbe!


----------



## Roger (Apr 28, 2008)

very nice work Lyncca....all are good.


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 28, 2008)

all are gorgeous... I REALLY love #4... love that effect... I gotta try it


----------



## IonSpeedMaster (Apr 28, 2008)

I thought these were pretty good.  Nice job!


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone! I think I have decided that night photography is really fun! The 4 hours waiting for it to get dark... not so much


----------



## ChrisFromTwistedInc (Apr 29, 2008)

i like em, i need to try this next time im in dallas at night!!! 

great work


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 29, 2008)

There was a Dallas meet up? I'm in Arlington. I'll have to pay better attention to these things. Nice shots by the way.


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 29, 2008)

It is a Dallas Photography group outside of this forum.  I highly recommend joining!  Their site is located here: http://digcam.meetup.com/137/

Jen, who runs it, finds out about a ton of great stuff to go to.


----------



## sc_photographic (May 26, 2008)

nice work, how can i get to that location from the galleria mall?


----------



## dklod (May 26, 2008)

these are great. Makes me miss Dallas. Its a pretty and uncluttered skyline and I love the wait til it gets dark enough to get some good shots.


----------



## Lyncca (May 26, 2008)

sc_photographic said:


> nice work, how can i get to that location from the galleria mall?



Unfortunately, I couldn't get back to the location if I tried.  I don't know the downtown area well enough to know all the little back roads we went through and we had met at another spot and car pooled to the final shoot location.


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (May 26, 2008)

I have a thing for night shots and I think these are great. Awesome job :thumbup:


----------



## Lyncca (May 27, 2008)

DadeCountyAnthony said:


> I have a thing for night shots and I think these are great. Awesome job :thumbup:


 
Thanks! We are doing a night architectural shoot in downtown Dallas in a few weeks. That should be fun! So, I should be back soon with more!


----------



## PhotoDonkey (May 27, 2008)

Thank you for posting these.  My wife is from a small town just outside Arlington.  She enjoyed the shots.


----------

